# First attempt at a door.



## Woodsman (Mar 29, 2012)

Of course the customer wanted an arched top..... why make it easy for the first one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks very nice-bet it is heavy.......


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cool, I like the way it turned out.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 29, 2012)

That thing is beautiful. How did the sanding go? Every time I've piddled with cedar, it seems hard to keep from getting sanding scratches.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 29, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Of course the customer wanted an arched top..... why make it easy for the first one.


Hi from Kaua'i,

Nice door. What did you finish it with and how did you attach the rails and stiles? Just curious

Dave


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 29, 2012)

Beauty!

This is on my "list o' things to do", but worry about climate effects and weathering of the wood and joints...:fool3:

Any concerns about it comin' apart..?:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 29, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Beauty!
> 
> This is on my "list o' things to do", but worry about climate effects and weathering of the wood and joints...:fool3:
> 
> ...


It has been in service now for 2 or 3 years (can't remember) and still holding. The customer finished it and the finish is needing reworked, but otherwise, it is all holding up. It is in kind-of a commercial setting, so I'm pretty pleased with the results. It is in a South facing entry with about a 3' overhang above it, but otherwise no protection from the elements. I used Titebond II to put it together for two reasons. First was a little more open time on the glue and second was because of it's water "proof" abilities. I would use that term lightly when it comes to glues though. After the drought that we had last summer, if it didn't shrink to half it's size, it ain't going to....


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 29, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice door. What did you finish it with and how did you attach the rails and stiles? Just curious
> 
> Dave



I finish everything that I build with a coat or two of unwaxed Shellac. After that, it just depends on what it is as to what I use. This door was done the same way, but I don't know what the customer put on after the shellac. He said something about poly, but who knows.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice! I hate working with red cedar, but man, it's gorgeous stuff!:clapping:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 30, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Beauty!
> ...



Thanks, and I know exactly what you mean...
I've considered a kiln, but heck, I have Texas!

p


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 30, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Nice door. What did you finish it with and how did you attach the rails and stiles? Just curious
> ...


Thanks


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 30, 2012)

Excellent work. You say that was your first. How many have you done since? All cedar doors?

Robert


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 30, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Excellent work. You say that was your first. How many have you done since? All cedar doors?
> 
> Robert



Yes, that was the first door I built (aside from cabinet doors). I haven't had the opportunity to build any others as yet, but I'm sure that time will come. Actually, almost everything that I do is a first build. I don't often get the chance to build the same thing twice.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 3, 2012)

Wow, Great door. I never would have thought of doing one of Cedar. I guess it is probably bug proof. An arch to boot, you sure didn't start with an easy one. I didn't count, but in a 5 year period I built about 400 doors. Got pretty good at it until the economy went down. Had a 90 day backlog for years, and then the work just stopped. I even checked my internet ads thinking they had disappeared. Sold most of my big machines just in time too. Now I can admire others work. Great job.


----------

